# Some of my favorite pic's



## fatal_mantis (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are some of my favorite pictures Ive taken of my mantises.

L2 Orchid mantis







Adult male Gongylus gonglodes






L2 male Gongylus gonglodes






L2 Rhombodera






L2 Miomantis paykullii


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 6, 2010)

D'awwww! They're all so cuuute!

Impressive shots, but cute!


----------



## fatal_mantis (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks :3


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2010)

These really are very good. They seem extremely sharp over a wide DoF. Do you use the "image sharpen" slider? What is yr set up?


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Good shots.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

the one baby is sticking its tongue out at u!


----------



## planetq (Jan 7, 2010)

These are great!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## ismart (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice pic's!


----------



## fatal_mantis (Jan 7, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> These really are very good. They seem extremely sharp over a wide DoF. Do you use the "image sharpen" slider? What is yr set up?


I just use my digital camera, a Fujifilm finepix Z20 fd.


----------

